# Problème insoluble DD externe USB3



## Solasolsi (24 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Malgré la présence sur internet de TRÈS nombreux sujets à propos des problèmes de disque dur liés è l'USB 3 sur les MBP toutes mes tentatives se sont révélées infructueuses. Je vais essayer de détailler un maximum à l'aide de photos, afin d'essayer d'avoir des conseils sur la marche à suivre pour régler mon soucis hardware.

*Énoncé du matériel*

Disque dur : Lacie Minimus 2To connection USB3.0 compatible 2.0

Présentation officielle du produit sur le site Lacie

Mac book pro acheté en aout 2010, Intel Core i7, disque dur SSD.
Pas de port USB 3.0
Version Mountain Lion 10.8.2

Connectique du disque dur : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ce qui correspond à un mini connecteur USB 3.0 de type B. Dans la pratique, il ressemble à un double connecteur USB 2.0 de même type, ce qui permet de conserver une compatibilité ascendante avec les câbles actuels. Source: Le mini connecteur USB de type B


*Énoncé du problème*

J'ai acheté ce petit disque dur suite à un accident avec son prédécesseur. Le précédent était équipé d'une connectique USB3.0 différente au niveau du disque soit:





Néanmoins les deux cables sont tout les deux rétrocompatibles avec les ports USB 2.0 de mon mac book pro.

Avec le précédant disque dur, aucun problème le disque se monte et est détecté parfaitement normalement. Avec ce disque dur, impossible de le monter, il n'apparait ni dans le gestionnaire de disque, ni dans le rapport système des port usb.

En premier lieu je me suis inquiété d'une possibilité de matériel défaillant, j'ai donc été voir un ami qui lui dispose d'un TRÈS vieux portable (tournant encore sous windows xp) pour lui parler de mon problème et simplement par curiosité nous branchons le matériel et là.... pooof détection instantanée et démarre parfaitement. Nous regardons donc sur internet, lisons plusieurs sujets à propos de ports usb qui ne s'enclanchent pas bien sur mac mais rien qui ne puisse expliquer l'absence de detection du matériel.

Je retourne chez moi, je branche le disque et rebelote, impossible de le détecter. Par principe j'emprunte le portable TRÈS récent de ma colocataire (tournant sous windows SEVEN)  et idem impossible de détecter le disque.

Je monte mes parents dans le week end, ils disposent d'un VIEUX portable (tournant sous windows VISTA) et la magie... le disque dur se lance parfaitement normalement.

Je résume donc:

très vieux portable XP = OK
vieux portable VISTA = OK
freebox HD révolution = NE FONCTIONNE PAS
portable récent SEVEN = NE FONCTIONNE PAS
mbp 2010 osX 10.8.2 = NE FONCTIONNE PAS     (et j'ajoute qu'un précédent disque dur USB 3 fonctionnait parfaitement avec cette machine)

Le disque dur est formaté en NTFS, je dispose également d'une licence PARAGON NTFS pour pallier à ce genre de soucis.


Voilà je pense avoir tout expliqué... si quelqu'un à une piste à me proposer je suis toute ouie.

merci d'avance pour le temps que vous pourrez consacrer à m'aider à résoudre ce problème.


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

Je ne vois pas en quoi ce problème est incapable de payer ses dettes !  Cherche la différence entre "insolvable" et "insoluble" 

Bon, après cette note d'humour didactique, passons à ton problème : connecte ton disque à une machine qui ne le détecte pas, et colle ton oreille au disque : entends tu un genre de "tic tic tic" très discret mais assez régulier ?

Si oui, procure toi un raccord USB en "Y" (un truc comme ça) et branches le disque sur deux ports USB, histoire de voir ce qu'il se passe.


----------



## papa9999 (25 Septembre 2012)

peut etre que c'est le pilote usb3 qui ne marche pas,
ou alors c'est un pb d'alim electrique (le port usb3  ne fournirais pas assez de puissance)dans ce cas mettre une alim sur disque dur,


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2012)

papa9999 a dit:


> peut etre que c'est le pilote usb3 qui ne marche pas,



Puisqu'elle utilisait déjà un disque USB3 précédemment &#8230; Faut lire, avant de répondre



papa9999 a dit:


> ou alors c'est un pb d'alim electrique (le port usb3  ne fournirais pas assez de puissance)dans ce cas mettre une alim sur disque dur,



Oui, j'ai déjà répondu à ça, sauf que ça n'est pas le "port USB3" qui ne fournit pas assez de puissance, mais le port "USB2", son Mac n'est pas équipé en USB3.

Quant à mettre une alim sur ce disque dur, pour un disque nomade, ça ne le fait pas trop, en "déplacement", le raccord en "Y" que je préconise peut la tirer d'affaire !


----------



## Solasolsi (27 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Puisqu'elle utilisait déjà un disque USB3 précédemment  Faut lire, avant de répondre
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fort malheureusement ce disque n'est pas auto-alimenté via le port USB mais il dispose de sa propre alim secteur. Ce n'est pas un disque nomade mais un disque simplement plus petit et économe en énergie.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

Bon, là, j'avoue que le mystère s'épaissis, qu'un disque USB3 ne fonctionne pas sur de vieilles machines et marche sur de récentes, je comprendrais, mais le contraire, j'ai du mal.

Ce que je serais curieux de savoir, c'est s'il marcherait sur un vieux Mac*, et si c'était le cas, ce qu'en dirait Informations Système Apple ?

Bon, je vais quand même formuler une hypothèse limite : les deux machines récentes où il ne fonctionne pas sont toutes les deux chez toi, as tu vérifié qu'il y avait bien du courant dans la prise où tu as branché l'alim ?

(*) A noter que Paragon NTFS n'est pas indispensable, car à partir de Mac OS 10.4, le Mac sait lire les disques NTFS, ils sont en "lecture seule", mais ils montent, même sans Paragon dont le rôle est de permettre l'écriture sur ces disques.


----------



## Solasolsi (27 Septembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, je vais quand même formuler une hypothèse limite : les deux machines récentes où il ne fonctionne pas sont toutes les deux chez toi, as tu vérifié qu'il y avait bien du courant dans la prise où tu as branché l'alim ?



Il est branche sur la multiprise qui alimente mon mbp. Donc c'est impossible que celle-ci ne fonctionne pas. Je pense que je vais tenter d'aller voir le vendeur local de macbook pour voir si en branchant le disque sur un mbp retina ça fonctionnerai... mais franchement ce probleme est un réel mystère pour moi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Septembre 2012)

Solasolsi a dit:


> Il est branche sur la multiprise qui alimente mon mbp. Donc c'est impossible que celle-ci ne fonctionne pas.



Essaie quand même de la "changer de trou", histoire de voir !


----------



## Solasolsi (2 Octobre 2012)

Toutes vérifications faites... la prise fonctionne et toujours pas de solution à l'horizon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2012)

Là, j'avoue caler un poil. A mon humble avis, tu devrais soumettre le problème au SAV de LaCie 

EDIT : À moins que &#8230; les machines anciennes où ça fonctionne doivent être en USB2, j'imagine, donc, si par hasard, celles où ça ne fonctionne pas étaient toutes en USB3, ça pourrait s'expliquer par une défaillance du contrôleur ou du câble* USB3 de ton disque (donc, dans ce cas, retour sous garantie).

Bon, je vais rectifier ton titre, parce que cette insolvabilité me pique un peu les yeux  

(*) l'USB2 n'utilise qu'une partie (4) des broches des connecteurs USB3, donc il est possible qu'un conducteur "USB3 only" soit défectueux.


----------

